# 58 free presets for Zebra 2



## Zvon (Sep 17, 2022)

Hi everyone!

58 presets for the excellent and versatile desktop modular softsynth Zebra 2 from u-he.

They are rather simple, very few modulations and no x/y assignments. But they do sound good and can be used as starting point to build more complex sounds. Many are in the Keys category, great for playing and sequencing, but there are a few special FXs too. Some have a few variations.

In the video demo, only 1 track of 1 preset is heard at once. I am either doodling on the keyboard or using Sample Logic Animation Station to generate arpeggios and sequences.


Download from my Synth Presets page.


----------

